# Masturbation... Hell YEAH!



## _ORiON_ (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, really hell no!

I just got almost fainted during my Taekwondo (a martial art) session this day. Hell, I felt so weak and exhausted. I was totally confused about what hit me. I did eat my breakfast, and I remember of having no recent illness.

Here are my suspects:

1. My feet - -edit- _3 days ago_, I jogged around the campus for 3 kilometers (1.86 mi) for the first time. It fatigued my feet, and even now I kind of wince every time I go down a stair
2. Masturbation - I jerked off 2 hours after I jogged (it was then night)

What do you think? There's something I read that I shouldn't be doing any sexual activity prior? (but I can't remember anymore if before or after the --->> ) to any strenuous exercises 

Do someone has a similar experience? What can you say?


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, yes i masturbate all the time after jogging for 2 miles....


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 4, 2006)

no no.. you need to masturbate while jogging


----------



## TheStump (Dec 4, 2006)

:'(


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2006)

After you spill your seed upon the ground, you should drink a nice, big glass full of orange juice.

..or... nah, sometimes it's best I keep my jokes to myself, no matter how funny they might be....

Just give it some time and see if you're light headed any more in the next few days, if so, wouldn't hurt to see a doc about it.

Prolly just a glitch though, y'know..


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe you're dying? That's Dr. [M]artin's diagnosis.


----------



## Mehdi (Dec 4, 2006)

dude im not reading just wanna say congrats with the discovery.

This forum is getting crazier by the day..


----------



## Opium (Dec 4, 2006)

I just saw this topic title with every intention to come in here and close this thread........But no.

Good luck with the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and btw, eat more vitamins.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Dec 4 2006, 07:04 AM)]Maybe you're dying? That's Dr. [M]artin's diagnosis.Â


I always wanted a pair of Doc Martins..
..you don't have a mirror image clone do ya?


----------



## _ORiON_ (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> I just saw this topic title with every intention to come in here and close this thread........But no.
> 
> Good luck with the thread
> 
> ...




well i did use such topic title with the intention of gaining attention. and yeah it did. 

yeah, close it, i dont mind. thanks.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2006)

I see a lot of comments and no real answers...

Your blood sugar just dropped suddenly. It's a belated effect of the jogging. You get exhausted, and it takes your body several days to get back to normal (even if you think you feel okay after only a few hours). And in the meantime, your blood sugar hops around like a rabid frog on speed, and stuff like this happens. Eat more vitamins. 

Back on topic... Remember to wash your hands after every... session!


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 4, 2006)

jog first, never worst.
wack before, never sore.  I'm sure a better parody of the drinkin' manifesto is achievable through use of imagination, etc


----------



## OSW (Dec 4, 2006)

U didn't happen to be fapping to pron with moonshell on ur ds and get an electric shock when the cum hit the battery?

XD


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 4, 2006)

U think it is fun to do what the topic tis talkin about but no.
HARMFUL it is becuz of many reasons.Pleasure is not only the answer, it is not the goal of life.Stop it and u will see improvements in yer life also physically
It causes impotence and anaemia


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> It causes impotence and anaemia


Hairy palms...

...you forgot hairy palms.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2006)

And blindness, don't forget blindness.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2006)

...low test scores.. nuclear proliferation...


----------



## Shinji (Dec 4, 2006)

Procrastination is alot like masturbation.  It feels good while you're doing it, but in the end, you're just scewing yourself =P

On a serious note, you should also keep well hydrated on top of more vitamins and such.  Very impotant XD, er important.


----------



## Xcursion (Dec 4, 2006)

Did you use lube? It's very important to make sure you are well lubricated. If you do not use lube you will lose a lot more energy due to the friction of your hand being dry and you can faint. Just make sure you do not have any pets or small children in the room in case you do faint. God only knows what they would do.


----------



## -EX- (Dec 4, 2006)

Be sure to change hands when you do this. If you always use the right hand your penis may get crooked some time after.


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 4, 2006)

Um I'd really say it's more of your diet than anything else. I see you ate breakfast but not sure what that consist of.

"I had Halloween Candy for breakfast and felt weak"

That would be bad.

If your eating a well balanced breakfast I would agree to take your vitamins....

How much sleep do you get? 
Are you well rested, could be a big factor as well in your fatigueness as well. Or mix a bad diet with not enough rest.

Masterbation....I'm going to assume your young in your teens...early 20's and in any case you should be able to go pop off a couple rounds and still have energy to do your daily tasks.....Jerking off may help you sleep more sound...pass out if your having troubles sleeping but I don't think it would affect you during your Martial Arts.


----------



## Resident0 (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> ...I don't think it would affect you during your Martial Arts.



_During_ his martial arts?

Like while he's practising his Kata?

CUM FU!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> but I don't think it would affect you during your Martial Arts.


If anything, it could only help your martial arts training, because girls in kimonos are _hot_, and it would be kind of hard training when the thing holding your pants up _isn't_ the belt, if you catch my drift. Sedating the beast prior to your Taekwondo class can only help   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Doubly so if it's a male-only class, because in that case, a random case of morning wood would _reeeeally_ be awkward


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 4, 2006)

Masturbation rules. Although sometimes what I conjure up while doing it scares me


----------



## -EX- (Dec 4, 2006)

I always think of ten years old girl peeing on me while jerking off.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 4, 2006)

Inappropriate much?


----------



## -EX- (Dec 4, 2006)

Ugh, my fantasies are always nasty. I'm always on drugs, you see. The crack'll kill me some day.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2006)

Still, edit your post before this thread gets locked tighter than the chastity belt on a Spanish merchant's daughter. We're having fun with masturbation, don't ruin it for us.


----------



## dEC0DED (Dec 4, 2006)

this is the most ridiculous thread i've ever seen. it would be impossible of me to even fathom somehing this retarded. HAHAHAHa


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> it would be _impossible_ of me to even fathom somehing this retarded.


Lack of imagination will do that, yes.


----------



## Dis (Dec 4, 2006)

You need to get laid to exchange body fluids to regen yourself...


----------



## Deathstker (Dec 4, 2006)

After reading about your situation I compelled to give you an answer to your current problem.

First its just your body responding the increasement of activity in your part, the solution is easy; first do but don’t just do it; do it more often.

Second if you want to kick the habit just do what smokers do, they smoke all they can in one day till they puke.  That's generally is the best idea just lock your self in your room till you can't masturbate anymore.  If it doesn’t work the first time try it again and again until you get the desired results.

Third this thing about going blind is nonsense you only go blind if staring at small screen so to remedy this buy a big screen TV.  Only use small screens to brows through the many selections provided by the net.

Forth is a piece of advice, don’t cut your balls! That’s nuts! They have been hanging around you all this time and they come in handy.

Fifth is this use a stress ball before you do it no one wants to get arthritis.


----------



## OrR (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> Inappropriate much?
> 
> Well, he IS from Japan...
> 
> ...








God, I love this forum.


----------



## Aex (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been a member of these forums for years and this is the one of the few topics interesting enough to get my attention to post o.o

Anyways,  After ejaculation your body releases a whole bunch of chemicals.  The reason your legs feel wobbly and the other things such as tiredness and yada yada are because of those chemicals.

Best thing to do is "hold off the jerking til bedtime"  And definately don't jerk before something that requires lots of physical exertion...


----------



## Jax (Dec 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Aex @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> I've been a member of these forums for years and this is the one of the few topics interesting enough to get my attention to post o.o
> 
> Anyways,Â After ejaculation your body releases a whole bunch of chemicals.Â The reason your legs feel wobbly and the other things such as tiredness and yada yada are because of those chemicals.
> 
> Best thing to do is "hold off the jerking til bedtime"Â And definately don't jerk before something that requires lots of physical exertion...



Like sex?


----------



## p5100pc3 (Dec 4, 2006)

ah...masturbation! The topic of gamers every where!


----------



## Smuff (Dec 4, 2006)

What a bunch of [email protected] you lot are


----------



## romeoondaline (Dec 4, 2006)

NOT only that it can speed the time u cum, like did u ever notice that u cum faster when u do it now then when u did it the first time. 

My Advice is to umm do keep ur day busy like try not to think about it


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL wow there is a lot of bad advice on this thread....and the word your thinking of is endorphines....orgasms cause your body to release endorphines


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 5, 2006)

Screw all the vitamins and drugs. Isn't it obvious, people? He should just keep practicing so he can *LVL UP!*


----------

